# JAXB 2 und JSR 303



## Sym (20. Jul 2011)

Hallo,

ich generiere aus meinen XSDs mittels JAXB 2 meine Fachobjekte. Nun möchte ich diese im UI validieren und dafür JSR 303 Bean Validation verwenden.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit Validatoren zu schreiben, die ich dann irgendwie im XSD nutzen kann, die dann wiederum als Annotation in der generierten Klasse zu finden sind?

Gruß und Dank


----------



## Wildcard (20. Jul 2011)

Bist du an JAXB gebunden? Denn EMF scheint mir wesentlich näher an dem zu sein was du suchst.
EMF Modelle können ebenfalls aus XSD generiert werden, sind generell wesentlich mächtiger als JAXB Klassen. Die XSD Constraints können direkt auf den Objekten validiert werden und du kannst zusätzliche Constraints hinzufügen.
Weiterhin gibt es auch ein dediziertes Validierungsframework für EMF das noch flexibler ist und zum Beispiel eine Unterscheidung zwischen life und batch Constraints trifft.


----------



## Sym (21. Jul 2011)

Nein, ich bin nicht darauf angewiesen, allerdings wird JAXB häufig verwendet. Vielleicht muss ich mit EMF mal anschauen. Eine Lösung für JAXB kennt sonst niemand?


----------



## Wildcard (21. Jul 2011)

> Nein, ich bin nicht darauf angewiesen, allerdings wird JAXB häufig verwendet.


IMO nur weil viele EMF einfach nicht kennen, oder der Meinung sind das es an Eclipse gebunden ist.
Hält man beide Frameworks gegeneinander ist offensichtlich welches das bessere ist.


----------



## Sym (22. Jul 2011)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> IMO nur weil viele EMF einfach nicht kennen, oder der Meinung sind das es an Eclipse gebunden ist.
> Hält man beide Frameworks gegeneinander ist offensichtlich welches das bessere ist.


Ich persönlich kenne aber leider kein Produktivsystem, welches dieses Framework einsetzt.


----------



## maki (22. Jul 2011)

Sym hat gesagt.:


> Ich persönlich kenne aber leider kein Produktivsystem, welches dieses Framework einsetzt.


.. und ich persönlich kenne kein Produktivsystem welches SAP einsetzt, also ist es nicht relevant?

Man sollte auch mal über den Tellerrand sehen dürfen und sich nicht nur von seiner eigenen Wahrnehmung etwas vorgaukeln lassen


----------



## Noctarius (22. Jul 2011)

maki hat gesagt.:


> .. und ich persönlich kenne kein Produktivsystem welches SAP einsetzt, also ist es nicht relevant?



Ich leider schon


----------



## Sym (22. Jul 2011)

maki hat gesagt.:


> .. und ich persönlich kenne kein Produktivsystem welches SAP einsetzt, also ist es nicht relevant?
> 
> Man sollte auch mal über den Tellerrand sehen dürfen und sich nicht nur von seiner eigenen Wahrnehmung etwas vorgaukeln lassen


Ok, Du kennst ein Produktivsystem, welches EMF erfolgreich einsetzt und als Referenz dienen kann?


----------



## Wildcard (23. Jul 2011)

Sym hat gesagt.:


> Ok, Du kennst ein Produktivsystem, welches EMF erfolgreich einsetzt und als Referenz dienen kann?



Ich kann dir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht viele 'Produktivsysteme' nennen auf denen JAXB erfolgreich eingesetzt wird. Wer wirbt schon mit den Libraries die intern zum Einsatz kommen?

Ein paar Beispiele:
1. unsere eigene Software  
Ohne groß ins Detail gehen zu wollen reden wir von recht verbreiteter Software im B2B Umfeld.
2. Eclipse
Ein Großteil der neueren Eclipse Projekte ist mehr oder weniger stark verzahnt mit Eclipse Modelling und EMF. Mit Eclipse 4 bildet EMF dann auch das Herzstück der Workbench.
3. IBM Websphere Application Server
Der Application Server (und nach meinem Wissen generell sehr viel der Java IBM Software) setzt stark auf EMF. EMF hat ursprünglich auch seine Wurzeln bei IBM und ist meines Wissens im Kern älter als Eclipse
4. EMF ist die Referenzimplementierung von OMGs EMOF Standard
5. Die NASA verwendet CDO (einen EMF Aufsatz für große verteilte EMF Modelle)
6. Viel im Banking und Automotive Sektor (oft zusammen mit Xtext) ohne jetzt auf die Schnelle Quellen gefunden zu haben

Wenn du ein wenig den Trends folgst dann ist insbesondere in Europa die Modelling Szene mittlerweile sehr aktiv mit EMF als einem der treibenden Faktoren.
Ich verwende EMF seit vielen Jahren produktiv und nur wenige Frameworks haben mich bisher so begeistern können.


----------



## maki (23. Jul 2011)

Sym hat gesagt.:


> Ok, Du kennst ein Produktivsystem, welches EMF erfolgreich einsetzt und als Referenz dienen kann?


Mehrere, zB. bei der EADSM/Cassidian.

Da es sich um Rüstungsprojekte handelt wird damit aber nicht so offensichtlich geworben, die haben ja auch andere Probleme im Moment, aber TOPCASED zB. setzt u.a. auf EMF und Eclipse RCP auf.


----------



## Sym (23. Jul 2011)

Alles klar, ich hatte bisher damit noch keinen wirklichen Kontakt.

Mal sehen, ob das meine Probleme beheben kann.


----------



## Wildcard (23. Jul 2011)

Sym hat gesagt.:


> Alles klar, ich hatte bisher damit noch keinen wirklichen Kontakt.
> 
> Mal sehen, ob das meine Probleme beheben kann.



EMF ist sehr viel umfangreicher als JAXB, eine gewisse Einstiegshürde ist also vorhanden, das zahlt sich aber später mehr als aus. Ein großer Unterschied, bei JAXB geht alles um XML, bei EMF geht alles um Modelle. Für EMF ist XSD nur eine mögliche Form wie ein Modell formal erfasst werden kann ebenso wie XML nur eine mögliche Serialisierungsform für ein Modell ist.
Was grundsätzlich zu tun ist:
Du lässt dir von EMF auf Basis der XSD ein ecore (die formale Definition deines Modells) und ein Genmodel (enthält zusatzinformationen für den Codegenerator) erstellen und generierst daraus Java Code.
Die XSD Constraints bleiben dabei soweit wie möglich erhalten.
Mit dem Java Code hast du dann alles um eine XML einlesen, verändern, validieren und speichern zu können.
Wo die generierte Validierung nicht ausreicht, kannst du eigene Validierung einklinken. EMF Code kann problemlos von Hand erweitert und verbessert werden (ein weiterer Unterschied zu JAXB), denn der Code Generator kann manuellen und generierten Code mergen.
Validieren funktioniert ganz einfach über statische Methoden der Diagnostician Klasse. Dem Diagnostician übergibst du wahlweise ein Objekt oder Teilbaum aus deinem Modell, oder die ganze Resource und du bekommst eine Liste mit Validierungsfehlern zurück.

EMF kann dir auf Wunsch auch eine Example Klasse generieren (wird per Default gemacht wenn du die Unit Test Stubs generieren lässt) die zeigt wie man mit dem generierten Code XML Dateien lädt, bearbeitet und speichert.


----------

